# TV Help



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

(My apologies if this is in the wrong section)

Link: Samsung EH5000 46-inch LED 1080p HDTV | LED TVs | Ratings & Reviews | TheSource.ca

I'm looking at purchasing a TV. I've been looking for a while but say this in a flyer and based on the reviews it sounds like a good TV. I just have some questions regarding it that I hope I can have answered ASAP.

- Is it something that will last long-term? (5-10 years?)
- Is it clear? (I watch a lot of things that involve fast moving, so a motion blur would really kill this for me.
- How does it play DVDs/Non-HD things? I have a lot of DVDs so if the TV doesn't play them will it's another thing that would kill it.
- Could it suffer from image burn if the screen is paused for too long? (That may be a plasma problem. I'm not sure)
- If I do buy it, it will be in a place where the sun will be on it when the window is open. Could this damage it? (I suppose I could just put a blanket over it when not in use).


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

This is a good tv, but for the htz is 60 to is ok but you have to pay more for 100htz remebering the price and it's a series 5 samsung are now selling series 8 which have wifi and 3d and app's you can have on the tv, as for how long it will last, is normal tv's will last 3-4 years depending on how much you use them, all new tv's come with a 12 months warranty then you would have to purchase an extended warranty. playing dvd's you will need a blu-ray player to enjoy them in full hd as your blu-ray player will upscale them to full hd so either a sound system with optical cables and blu ray player. If you want to enjoy dolby hd sound as well. some retailers might do you a bundle deal if you have not got a blu-ray player and surround sound system. as the tv can play usb flash devices and external hd. so films downloaded from the internet can be played from usb drives. photo's and music played etc. so things to ask is this item new or refurbished, depending on your budget would you want to spend more getting a faster htz rate.


----------



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

What's 60htz comparable to? I currently have an older TV (The ones that weigh a ton, haha). Is it much of an upgrade from the quality I would get on my current TV? 

Not really too bothered by apps and wifi as I have an XBox so I use YouTube, Internet Explorer etc from there.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Friend of mine got the 46" a few levels up from that one. I think it was the 6300 series. It's a really nice TV, does a great job on HD and the apps work well. The refresh rate 60, 120, 480, etc will help smooth the action but it does have some side effects (see soap opera effect). Here's some additional information:
HDTV Refresh Rates Explained: 60Hz, 120Hz, and Beyond | PCMag.com


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Samsung UE46F6400 is the one I would buy as is in the top ten at tech radar.

10 best 46 and 47-inch TVs in the world today | News | TechRadar


----------

